# How often should I update the software for my Garmin nuvi?



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

I see its kind of expensive to do so, about $65 bucks. For the updated maps, I mean.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the original Garmin Nuvi N200 ,i live in the city and have not updated it in years and it worked fine their are free map updates that are ''good enough'' i guess.

65$ is steep .

Garmin is ridiculous with their prices.


----------

